# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  InsaneMuscle's log

## InternalFire

delete

----------


## krugerr

Will be interesting to follow your results friend. One thing though, your levels are actually quite within range. What's had you thinking that you're a Low-T candidate?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Bio-Active

> Odd observation, it may be coincidence, maybe its to do with clomid I took in today, my left nut has a minor dull pain feel to it, its been about 12h post 12.5mg clomid administration... just observing, gonna do my cardio now


 I get the dull ache either when the testies are shitting down or starting to function again

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> So it makes sense it seems. although my nuts are good in size and always been +- same size, for some reason I suspect they were not really doing all that they suppose to. I will have to observe and see how long before I start to get morning wood again as the last time I recall it happened was at least few years ago and it was this random rare occasion, few times a year at most... and I do remember my teen years where I had issues getting out of bed due to it being in the way haha, that was almost on a daily for years


 the size doesn't always indicate function

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## Bio-Active

> True, like the presence of ones head is not the indicative of its inteligence. Just killed the cardio in 60mins 577kcal burned While doing the cardio the pain in the nut went away, the movement, friction, must have masaged it away somewhat


 well that's true as well  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## Bio-Active

You have a nice log going. I will continue to follow along

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## Bio-Active

As you get leaner i have found i run warm all the time. I am constantly needing to cool down and everyone i know is saying they are freezing cold. I am like really i am sweating!!

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## USVet81

Good luck bro.

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## Bio-Active

Good work man. Can tell your putt g in the work brother

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## marcus300

Just found this, will read it all when I get home  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

nice log!!! You have done great! You look great!

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Thank you  
> 
> Its time to turn this 29yo kid's body in to a man's body.
> 
> I have decided to split my 1h cardio to two 30min runs today, I got all dizzy and almost fall asleep involuntarily during my cardio, burnt about 270kcal in the 30 min run, I believe I can feel real glycogen depletion already, stubborn areas remain stubborn, but my forearms biceps palms and face speaks "fat is going right now!", I can see veins all over the place and palms looked scary especially when showering.
> Hit myself with low carb ~1400kcal and feeling better already, next meal in ~1-2h and few more hours later will do another 30min cardio run and gonna hit the bed early today, have big plans for tomorrow.


I want to turn this 36 year old body into a 20 something year old. Ha ha! I just always want to be in the best shape I can be no matter what age. You're doing great!

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> ah well, all the girls needs to do is dedicate to strict dieting and squatting alot, and smile from the depths of her soul, and the beauty follows, now men... I dont know, I'd let my wife decide but she's always been happy the way I are, but its me who's not happy with me


I totally get that. I have the guy I am seeing who think I look great the way I am, BUT I am not happy, I want more!!!! I want to get to where I am so confident!

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Great update!!!! I think the acne scares me the most  :Frown:

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

How was your cardio? 

I will research it too! I do shower a lot, thank goodness. I try to take really good care of my skin, so I will deal with it when it comes, hoping it doesn't!!! Happy Friday! I had a great lift session last night. Hope you did too!!

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

Log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I love reading your posts. So informative and detailed, I love that. I am really interested in carb up days like you do, but since I just starting introducing carbs back in, I am going to let my body adjust to that first then incorporate my ideas like yours! 

You look great in your pictures by the way!!!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Your quads are awesome. One of my favorite features of a man!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Tuesday... well, I will admit Im not getting enough sleep now...
> In the morning took one shot of espresso and 10g dark chocolate with 20ml of my omega and 10g coconut oils, that was 8AM, then fasted trough the day till 8PM, ate ~ 1200kcal as first major meal at ~8PM and did my *Day #2* workout:
> 
> Biceps Cable-Bar Curls: 7 + 1 x 36F / 5 + 1 x 36S
> Cable-Bar Close-Grip Lat Pulldowns: 8 x 50F / 8 x 50S
> Cable-Bar Wide-Grip Lat Pulldowns Behind Neck: 8 x 50F / 6 + 1 x 50S 
> Cable-V-Grip Back Rows: 10 x 50F / 6 + 4 x 50F
> Cable-V-Grip Lat Pulldowns: 10 x 50F / 6 + 2 x 50S
> Trap Shrugs: 10 x 50F / 6 + 2 x 50S
> ...


I just ordered straps myself. Heard they work great! I still have yet to feel the 'pump', I can't wait to actually feel that. 

Great update!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Your legs are amazing!!!! I love quads on a man!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Thanks girl,  Im so pumped up today , carbup every3 days is going to work well I believe. So far halfway trough my day already over 6500kcal and im sooo hungry, this is probably the best diet approach ever... want them quads fill my loose jeans so bad haha I used to have so called chicken legs just over two years ago, could hardly start my squats with 30kg's and that used to feel like a death sentence... I will never stop lifting as its so much more than just getting bigger and better shape/health .
> 
> Gonna have to go buy more food and stuff myself more before it gets late


I love that. I will never stop lifting either. I have always loved the benefits. Just never got to where I wanted to be. Go check out my log today, posted a comparison shot. Pretty proud of my 11 weeks progression. 

Well I can tell you, if I saw you at the gym I would think your legs were sexy as fu*k

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I will sure look in to your log Dani, I am keeping my eye on your progress even if I dont reply, so as many others  Im actually surprised to see 700+ views on my thread and yet just few people ever chimed in to comment  will see what another day will bring 
> 
> PS: about you seeing me in the gym... well that sure put a smile on my face, thanks... I have wild imagination so dont push it...  not that there's anything bad about it (shhhh...)


I have a wild imagination as well.......I can relate!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> So Im really gonna crash early tonight and call it a day, so quick update of the day:
> 
> During the entire day I have felt uplifted, euphoric more so, had some good drive in me, so it has to be these carbs today, especially after depletion.
> I have hit almost 9000kcal today and this is the last time I carb up so dirty, thats it, Im disguised in myself after this, no more of this sh*t!
> 
> Im gonna be up after 6h of sleep, will do my workout of the day, will destroy 1h of cardio, hit KETO breakfast and will fly to work, lots sh!t to be done tomorrow and workout/cardio aint gonna be the last thing Imma gonna do after this much of carbs today, its just unforgivable!
> 
> Back, legs, forearms, bis, neck, face, palms, feel real swole... damn water retention  dayum, almost 1KG of carbs alone today.... cardio = level up!
> 
> Rough breakdown of my macros today:


Dang sounds super intense! I don't like feeling so swollen. I hate that feeling actually. Hope you killed your cardio today!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Kinda feeling like I'm interrupting the love fest here between the two of you  :Wink/Grin:  , but just wanted to drop by after exchanging posts with you on arm training. Damn kid, you keep a well detailed log - nice work, continued success!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Kinda feeling like I'm interrupting the love fest here between the two of you  , but just wanted to drop by after exchanging posts with you on arm training. Damn kid, you keep a well detailed log - nice work, continued success!


This made me giggle. Just supporting a fellow weight lifter that lives a huge ocean and in a different country! 

He is just doing incredible, so I show my support!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Nah man, youre not interupting anythin, (I think... )
> Thanks for stopping by man, means alot to me, any critique or advices are always welcome 
> 
> So here are my today's workout results:
> 
> Day #2 workout:
> 
> Biceps Cable-Bar Curls: 8 x 36F / 4 + 2 x 36S
> Cable-Bar Close-Grip Lat Pulldowns: 10 x 52F / 8 +2 x 52S
> ...


Your arms are looking GREAT! I love that when your pictures pop up, so does mock porn scenes!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Had great sleep of whopping 6hours ... I must go around changing my daily routine to get more of this thing during the night, I kinda getting to like it 
> 
> I havent taken pics but I looked at my legs last night before I went to shower and I can see veins on my thighs unlike ever before, so my daily cardio must do the fat burning pretty well I see!
> 
> Dani - thanks for kind and wicked words, sure puts smile on my face


Anything to make you smile! It's fun!!! I give compliments where they are earned!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Had great day I may say, was still pumped/bloated from carbup day before, but I can feel it wearing down at the end of the day. I did my workout in the morning, and cardio late in the evening, pump from the workout was great even at ~10% deload which didnt feel much like deload so I may just drop another 10% making total of 20% deload on weights to make it count, had great pump and tenderness was there. Cardio was a piece of cake, endurance was trough the roof, I felt all mighty and I was like "seriously? this felt like I just started... was so easy ...dam, just half way trough the movie"
> 
> Took my grapefruit fresh pressed juice in the morning pre-workout, then took my coffee fats and sups, and went on. fasted for another 12h before I killed my cardio and was sipping on my whey shake while at it as I felt I needed it. I didnt feel pump on my legs but they felt great and big when flexed so took few snips.
> 
> Morning workout was like this:
> 
> DELOAD WEEK:
> Day #1
> Dumbbell Flat Bench Chest Press: 10 x 32F / 10 x 32S (16kg per dumbbell)
> ...


Havent been following that much, but you will use clomid as trt?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

382...well, i red someplace that in the range 300-1000 there will be little to none differences when it comes to muclebuilding and strentghincrease possibilities. But fatloss will be easier if you are at the upper side.

Dont know if i believe that one, but i remember it was a serious source...guess google the terms and you will find it.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## NACH3

Subbed! 

Sorry I'm late to the party.... Well done IM - very nice log indeed! 

Kee grindin' brother!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Great job!!!! Looking good!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Morning! I am insanly wiped out today as well! It's hard when you are unmotivated to push. I can't get any oomph today  :Frown:  

Hope your day gets better!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> nothing new, had busy day yesterday, had my fats choc coffee in the morning, then after 12h fast ~1000kcal, wasn't too hungry, net ~ 1400kcal yday, was my rest day, total 11g carbs. Today Im gonna do my workouts at night, I have went trough this before a dozen times, and I can see it repeat over and over - I cannot workout efficiently from my heart and soul in the mornings unless I get a chance to go to bed at 8pm, wake up at 4am then probably by 7am I would be somewhat ready, but that's an awful waste of time... exercising in the morning its like racing revving a cold engine.
> 
> Im also considering 5-7day fast cleanse detox in near future, been reading about it a good bit, but I know I will not do it this week since I need to prepare alot for it.
> I guess if I be doing that fast cleanse detox my training will be put aside for the time being. I want to go to some extremes to get my stubborn bodyfat destroyed, however, since my work requires alot of mental power and focus I have no idea how would this fast really work along with my brain.
> 
> EDIT/UPDATE: 
> 
> Today was a day #5 of 12.5mg clomid, since yesterday my shoulders neck and forehead felt more oily than regular, maybe clomid is working or maybe its the weather, keeping an eye on it. Yesterday felt somewhat more horny too.


I think horny is good for your partner  :Smilie:  

I too have a very mental job, so i completely understand. It's hard when you don't get enough calories. I did a juice cleanse for 21 days a couple years ago and still once in awhile will do 3-7 days, I just love the way it makes me feel, but I will say I for sure get a little slow in the brain. It's hard. Great job on everything else. I am super sleepy today.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Keep up the great work!!! You are doing great!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You are really looking good. Nice arms, nice obliques! Really really good  :AaHappy9:

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## MMA_Influenced

Can't say I love the workout you picked but it seems your very meticulous. I personally dont like lifting two days in a row or doing full body workouts but other than that things look great and looks like you will grow well.. just that you did 2 things I could never fathom doing but its not to say it wont work lol.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Not a good sleeper myself IM; feel your pain.

----------


## Proximal

> Yesterday, when I felt fu*kedup in the gym, felt real weak at my quads and at the end of the session caught myself thinking _"wtf am I doing here, wtf am I wasting this time for"_ ... realized how thin of a line there is when one could just jump on test injections... and still thinking am I just naive and too optimistic shooting blanks in to an empty air trying this shit with clomid and should I just start pining TRT dose and get results that are overdue going sooner than later... its the same principle like about diet - easiest way to avoid certain foods is not to have any in your fridge, cause if you do there is a high tendency to binge on them, like now every day I want more and more just to start pining but I want to do things I had set out to do first and all must go by the plan. It hurts see myself fail and still shoot for a greatness.



Insane, I enjoy & appreciate your openness and honesty - it is a pleasure reading your thread & posts! This paragraph particularly jumped out at me because of how often (decades!) I have felt the exact same thing. There have been times I literally left the gym after looking at someone else's physique and thought about how ridiculous it was that I was even trying, but then the next workout I fought on and it made me who I am. Your decision and fortitude to hold off testosterone at this time is something to be admired. But, when the time comes in the future, the reward both physically and psychologically will be that much more profound. Best wishes, have an amazing weekend!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## NACH3

> Anyone take on clomid?


They say try and exhaust all avenues b4 going on TRT - but if you have a legit problem of well being(being shit) then I'd opt for TRT imho - I did and am happy I did  :Smilie:  - some of us are different strokes

----------


## NACH3

Mm


> finished today with early crash-nap after last big meal, insulin spike/calorie load made me so damn tired, I went and got my 5h of sleep at 6pm 
> 
> now Beene up few hours and will go get some more, tomorrow is a big day for me, also a day off and Im back to KETO from now for another 3days . in today's 9h carb loading window I got ~4500kcal of which alot of it were quality carbs, and I feel swollen already, which means I did well.
> 
> This life is going to be an interesting experiment


Hey IM - you ever considered just carb cycling - going keto for 3 days is much different than doing 3low 1high then you can adjust as time goes on - depleting your glycogen stores... Just an observation - it's gotta be damn tiring to go from zero carbs to a refeed day?!?!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## NACH3

> I think I know exactly what you mean... for the last 10 years I've been taking things in life in to a different perspective and approach, followed the crowd of whiners and beggars, trying to "find the reason" for everything that didn't go the right way for me - why it is the way it is and try to get an answer to "master" the said situation, but you know what I have realized? Its so fucking exhausting, when shortcuts to these answers are clearly visible, time and time again see if I would have almost just followed "the gut feeling" would have gone where I wanted long ago, but yet trying to take another route round and round we go until we forget what we're living for, we mix process with the progress in this manner and get stuck in this loop thinking "that's the way things go". 
> Im tired of this, Im transitioning back in few more weeks. On 1st June I will start my 5 day fast&cleanse like I have explained earlier, after that I will do new diet approach, also I will start pining trt dose after my 5day F&C is over.
> 
> *I can totally relate to all you've said... I tried just living with it... My ex at the time was in denial(an endocrinologist DR - she didn't want me to go that route(trt) she didn't agree... Wtf excuse me... You see the proof etc - anyway that obviously had to end and for the better - but waiting and thinking my well being was shit man focus/memeror gone, lethargic/feeling like my legs weren't under me/unmotivated for everything/I said enough too I had BW done a couple times to make sure got checked by a doc - primary... But I get it man - I think individuals like ourselves(I'm making an assumption & sorry if wrong) but we tend to think about the other person involved or for what reasons this is happening - pops out at me... I think it's natural unless someone says - piss off lol* 
> 
> If I knew exactly which version of carb cycling you're talking about I would be keen to dig my brain in it and research and try it. From personal experience the diet that I followed for past few months (modified Dan Duchaine's bodyopus / Atkins / Anabolic Diet) although it is hard and exhausting I felt great mental benefit, very decisive thinking and mental clarity at times beyond believe like in my young days, but I see that I have also suffered some sides like minor delusions and loss of memory, for an instance I can not pull the name of the man who built Apple inc. (yes by the time I finished this sentence I remembered Steve Jobs), and although sides are minor the benefits were greater, but I rather have nice balance. I found it is easier to follow 5-6 day keto or longer and if carbs are introduced once a week is not so terrible as 3days on 1 day off, greedy my nature is - little is good = more must be better, but I dont think it was so. I really enjoyed more 5days no carb and 6-7day carb load. Carb load days were not so terrible, it was easy eating anything in site as during these days my appetite goes crazy, I can stuff my face with 10k kcal and want some more before I hit the bed, this is not so easy with current diet approach, so in a sense - you make sense here questioning me, it puts a toll on me, not regards the re-feed but the havoc this frequent re-feed in such manner plays on my brain chemistry(mood maybe).
> 
> *Yeah sure it's an approach by Marcus it's more of a pricy or prime by elongated the low days but it goes into that - you can also just(I see your very in tune with your body so) try this appraich if you'd like and let me know what you think...
> 
> ...


That was a good informative post you made, IM... I think you know what you want and need to do at this point?!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

> one more quick snip, with better contrast... I like greyscale but it needs little more contrast applied as just plain graying out takes out the field of contrast as it seems


Good morning IM, hope you're doing well this weekend. Dude, this is a hell of a picture - you're making serious progress kid! And, I dig the alteration in the contrast.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Did you know that 3-4 cups of coffee are more healthy than 0-2 and 5-6 cups:-)?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

> but this time I'm off all sugars or artificial sweeteners so maybe that's working better now because of this...? Don't know 100% but I feel good


Could very well be. I remember when I first started Paleo (I _think_ its the same as Keto), felt so much better. But dude, can't live without my morning coffee.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Had good workout, despite weak in legs department, so decided to go with lighter weight/higher reps and I went for real deep squats and paused at the lowered position for ~3-4 seconds. 
> I think my constant strength increase was going better before I started switching to e3d carbup, I would go trough havoc in 5 days depleting myself, then would have to stuff myself with all in eye site over the 2 day weekend, then monday feel like baloon, do two of my workouts Mon-Tues, and Fri would be full body which included legs, and man my strenght was going up every week... I need to think about stuff.



I did this exact same thing on legs this weekend. I had to change it up and it was actually really nice. I enjoyed it. YOU LOOK INCREDIBLE! Be proud!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You really are killing it!!! AMAZING!!!! Love your journey!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Have you or when will you do blood work to see the changes in your T?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Damn IM, you're tough on yourself . . . . I know your going to like the T, just remember to not get carried away with it, cause it's going to be tempting. Frankly speaking, I'm already on my first cycle, because enough will never be enough for me. If I'd started T at an earlier age, I would not have the truly blessed life that I have now, my thirst for size and physical perfection would have overshadowed every other aspect of my life and I'd fear I would be not in a happy place. 

I wish you the best kid and will continue to look forward exchanging posts with you.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Fvck, fvck, fvck! Hang in there, o.k.?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Glad all is reasonably well IM, you scared me there. Sorry about your food poisoning :2pain30: 

I'll eat for the two of us, there's a steak with my name on it.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Oh man, so sorry to hear you were sick! Glad you are recovering and feeling better!!!! Missed our daily check in's while I was gone.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Mr.BB

Hello... Sorry havent read the whole thread, but it seems you are doing some low carb diet, are you cutting?

Would advise on carb cycling as you will not be able to manage very low carb for long, you need refeeding. Also low carb will definitely promote low T.

All the cells in your body consume sugar and o2 for energy, low carb will lead to low metabolism as the body adapts to the diet, it basically starts shutting down or slowing down systems. It is not really healthy to do it for a long time.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hello... Sorry havent read the whole thread, but it seems you are doing some low carb diet, are you cutting?
> 
> Would advise on carb cycling as you will not be able to manage very low carb for long, you need refeeding. Also low carb will definitely promote low T.
> 
> All the cells in your body consume sugar and o2 for energy, low carb will lead to low metabolism as the body adapts to the diet, it basically starts shutting down or slowing down systems. It is not really healthy to do it for a long time.


Edit: was reading further back and Nach already gave you this advice lol  :Smilie:  ... About the self medicated TRT, dont do it not with UGLs, you are in Europe you can easily get nebido if you want TRT, its not that difficult for a doctor to prescribe it.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Massive workout! How long did it last?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Mr.BB

Go to a urologist that deals with andrology, he will help you.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Mr.BB

When you say "When asked for uro" it seems you are going through some sort of national health service or something, this will be a dead end. You need to go private, just browse through available specialists and schedule an appointment.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Fuck yeah, today as of June 1st I start my 5 day fast & cleanse, gonna wash and hide all them dishes and crash for some sleep, interesting 5 days ahead!


Subbed! 

What you use for the cleanse?

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ah thanks GGR, oh please... please read just a page or two back I explain in great detail what I use and how  I will surely enjoy your company here, thanks for chimming in


Will do. Thanks!!!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Mr.BB

You sure you are supposed to train while on a fast? 

Sounds dangerous...

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Mr.BB

> Are you referring to me training while Im running this 5 day Fast&Cleanse?


Yeah

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

So how much cleaner are you feeling now - LOL? BTW, your face is leaning out a little too much imo.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Good morning everyone, what a beautiful day, starting the Day #3 of this quest with a nice chime, great mood and feeling rested and very well!
> 
> Had about 7 hours of sleep, woke up just before my alarm clock went off, nice feeling.
> 
> No headache no dizziness or weakness, feel energized and weirdly "full", so I assume this stuff does work its part well.
> 
> Its been about 56hours without food and I start to relearn what food used to be, a waste of time, a tasty waste of time 
> 
> It seems I have so much more energy and so much more time for everything when I dont have to wonder about the food... this is getting weird, but yet...FUN!
> ...


I love how geeky you are about this. You are so much like me. It's like a challenge for the body! I am very competitive with myself. I did a 21 day juicer cleanse before and many others......I love it. It's so refreshing to clean the body out and really get back to the basics. I think it's important for muscle clarity and actually finding out what foods work for your body after. I found out that eggs actually bloat me.....have you ever done your own food testing after a fast or a cleanse?

ROCK ON!!!! Love your attitude!

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hey girl! Yea I like challenges so I can grow as a person in all aspects. Its either up or down in life and I chose to go up so I take on challenges that will make me seek new grounds and new heights. Never did any cleansing as such ever so its the first time for me and thought as well if to do it - do it the right way and go hardcore. Lots of changes to come with this cleansing, with further cleansing using wormwood complex everyday for another ~45 days and with with TRT, but to the question of of a food tolerance tests - no never did any. Most trial and error and found the hard way that can hardly digest unprocessed milk and that I may be celiac, partially or fully I dont know but I get all kind of troubles from excess grain wheat gluten bran etc. Im not getting bloated no more since started keto and low carb and avoid known troublesome foods. I used to enjoy eating in the past but when it icupies 10% of my time and efforts plus gives me tired bloated lethargic feeling I became a fan of low carb keto with some carbups and IF or more so should call it a WD (warrior diet ,look it up)when IF stretches to 20+ hours fasting. As time goes and me being on IF for a while plus keto etc I have more energy during the day and treat early hunger just like a symptom like a side effect from previously eating too frequent hahahaha! I woukd love to eat more frequently if it didnt rob me of energy and vitality and didnt bloat me as much. Im looking forward to see how awesome I feel a month from now, its gotta be great!


I have Hashimoto's which is right under Celiac, I won't die from eating gluten, but I am severely allergic, will be throwing up sick if I eat it within an hour. It's horrible. Have your antibiodies tested for it, could explain hard to loose trouble fat pockets too. It is for me. Thyroid issues in men are pretty common. 

I agree with always PUSHING your body.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Checking in. Like.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## Proximal

Just checking on you kid, seeing how you're doing & saying "hi".

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interested in your fast and cleanse  :Smilie: . I did find the post a several pages back!

----------


## Mr.BB

> I have observed yesterday some and today even more that I have got acne on my shoulders and upper back, back of the neck, back-side of triceps and all over the chest... cleansing is doing something to push all the toxins out I guess?


Acne is not due to toxins being pushed out, a lot of ppl would wish that lol  :Smilie: 

Zits outbreaks are a immune system response.

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

log closed

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Good luck with the "T" IM!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Charlie67

Great read, thanks!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## marcus300

Glad to be of help my friend,  :Smilie: 

I will read this thread when I get home

keep moving forward

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Mr.BB

> I have pregnancy test ready for having my hcg content in urine tested but I should wait until day #7 so body should have peaked its hcg content by then. 
> Question: is 500iu hcg a week sufficient to have pregno test show positive (presence of hcg) ?


HCG test is to drop a few drops of HCG dirctly on preg test, never heard of peeing on it lol

You were expecting to feel something from the HCG??

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

IM, no HCG for me the first 7 mos of TRT - got shrinkage & a very minimal sensation of tightness. After using it for 3 wks. now, can tell that the testes are a bit fuller, but never _felt_ it happen.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I am aware folks who run HGH test their urine with pregno test to see if their HGH was not actually a relabelled HCG .
> 
> I am expecting to feel some gonads discomfort/growth stimulation, maybe increased libido/well being


IM, to test if HCG is not fake you drop a few drops of HCG directly on the pregancy test. DONT USE URINE.

You have started trt a few days ago, you are not going to feel anything from the HCG, if you feel anything is from the test but is very early, maybe some more energy and nipple tickling.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

> Odd, but did you not start your trt on Test-only at first and introduced HCG only after?


Don't need the sperm cells, didn't/don't care about the atrophy. If I wasn't doing a cycle and if my semen didn't dry up, I still wouldn't use the HCG . I haven't seen any trace of changes in temperament, sense of well being, etc. without or with the HCG. BTW, I use a 25 G, 5/8" for my sub-Q.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

How about a real cycle soon?...good preps and start Oktober?. Like kickstart anadrol , sus and tren 10-12 weeks. What you say..just you and me? Million dollar diett, bloods like a baby before we start? All it takes. I guess we have knowledege to do this safely now...i have a good source for the shit aswell :7up: ..or are you yellow???

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Why not?...no children, dogs are dead, own house, my own boss, wife, but she is cool. I feel most aspects of life and other occupations fade away to make room for bodybuilding. And as long as you are able to stay healthy with perfect bloods and be nazi with foodtypes suited for your blood, i think it could be done.

btw, i forgot one componet...igf1 lr3....we need that one too you know.
But its ok brother...i will try to call out another maniac:-)

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

cool man

----------


## Proximal

> Hey man, I dont want to go hard any time soon, but thanks for the suggestion! 
> 
> When I get my TRT protocol dialled in I may first go with 500mg test-e/wk and if I add any oral it may be low dose TBOL for short time at most, but its debatable, I may just do Blast&Cruise on short intervals like 6 weeks blast 10-12 week cruise, but then again - only once I get settled with my TRT and yea that may at least be 3-6 months to get a good hold of it.
> 
> You really wanna take things to the next level huh?


Why not give it 6, at least see how the TRT dose effects you. After all, you are making a life-long commitment, so you want to have some baseline, something to compare to, when you come off and on cycles. 

Not to hijack, but Silabon, just wanted to say hello and that I enjoy your posts.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Can't wait to keep checking in on you!!!! So happy for you and all you have done. You're a bad ass! You have been right here with me on this journey! Can't wait to start another cycle.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I do not enjoy good as much in morning as do in the afternoon. Is this same for you? Or only bc of fasting approach?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Gregg Valentino says its ok to spend money on digestive enzymes from the supp shop.....its the most important thing. Unless you think its ok going around with a big shit stuck in your stomach. But idunno.....i think i stil would put in some dollars in bcaas first. If you gonna buy everything thats is good for you, living in the streets would be next

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Homemade kefir is high quality and affordable probiotic IMHO. I make my own with kefir grains and dairy milk.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Sfla80

Very lean man. Great job.

U looking to put on size soon?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Continued good luck on this new phase!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Just watched it. 

Gotta tell you, I generally do pinch the skin & get very minimal leaking out of oil, generally none at all. 

I've been using my "love-handles" on the sides mostly, where there is more fat, again without issue. 

Have only had bruising once in 8 months.

BTW, will get my BW back this week to see how well 525 mg. / wk. is absorbing through sub-Q only.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Pharm grade from my TRT clinic. 

You know Kelkel has mentioned somewhere in a post about using the sub-q syringes and just injecting into muscle. Similar to the video, but to inject into other muscles (like quads). I've done 2 that way now in the upper quad area. Hey, it's hitting either fat or muscle. Just in case, I do aspirate . 2 injections, no issues.

----------


## Proximal

BTW, a few months back, I did an 8 wk. experimental blast with 150 mg. 2x/wk. all sub-q. My BW showed it absorbed, was around 1900 for free test a week after retuning to normal TRT doses. Still, looking forward to this BW as well.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Saw some of your latest pics on the previous page, you're really leaning out/looking good, very nice work!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Wtf man. Your avatar is closing in on me. Maybe my gear IS dogshit ?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Keep up the amazing work IM, pics are looking good. Back in the day, you'd be dropping some serious cash on film though, LOL!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Did some looking on the Internet on Paleo vs. Keto. What carbs can you eat on Keto and/or is it just a question of staying under 50 grams of carb per day?

With Paleo, the only carbs I ate were vegetables & was always below 50.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

then shoot a new sidetriceps after your workout for new avatar then:-)..or are u yellow?
Your last one only reaches my knees you know.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I will try take some shots of course, but if pump wont be there I see no reason to do that, after all im still skinny 75kg folk @ ~10% BF
> 
> I dont get what you mean by saying "are you yellow?"


wasnt that a slang used by american soldiers in the Korean war?...possible i have missunderstood, and if not i guess its a bad expresion. Sorry

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Calm thyself young man - you are looking amazing! Don't overthink too much, you are making awesome progress! Mind if I drink a glass of white wine on your behalf, hey, it's Friday!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am loosing fat usually very quick on keto, I noticed got painful blisters on side of my heels unlike ever before, damn things hurt like hell, and I now reflect on and think when it starts with fat burning for me, I tend to burn first from my palms, feet, face, and then it goes to core back and chest last, and that is painful experience


Yes you r cutting. Sorry about the blisters. I loose in the same way. Core last  :Cry:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Kyle1337

> you're right I am cutting, need to go hit more cardio now, damn feet, hold strong, if I will bleed so be it 
> 
> UPDATE: 
> 
> finding hard to walk, wasn't able to go even quart in to my cardio, its ridiculous, I have to do something about it, have full day on my feet tomorrow.
> 
> I have been reading today more on the long ester testosterone compounds and effects, and I can now understand why have I been so crazy horny this whole week, most likely not because of HCG , maybe it also contributed, but for most I think its because test starts to build up literally hours post first injection and only start to release fully and becomes most bio-available about 14days post injection. 
> 
> Gains if any on while on trt dose will only begin to appear 4-6 weeks in but I am not expecting any gains at all while on trt dose, just more libido and maybe stamina, maybe some accelerated burning of this stone age stubborn fat... that's all.
> ...


My next cycle is gonna be test c with t-bol jumpstart 40mg ed for 4 weeks.... t-bol is interesting... wanted to try another compound and well d-bol and it's water retention sure didn't appeal to me. Also, don't need the fools in the gym asking questions.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Bring it on IM!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> 


Your legs are looking amazing! GREAT JOB!!!! Wowzers!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

WHAT every Sunday? You are a staple here, super sad face, but totally get it. Can't wait for your updates. I am in awe. You have really been killing it and am so happy for you!!! 

YOU ROCK!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Extremely exhausting and taxing day yesterday, today the day is still young, and big works ahead, had to have breakfast after 20h fasting in the morning, did my #6 test-e pin (I guess I will just keep on counting till #12 pin when I get my labs done...) Yesterday had just slight over 2000kcal of very clean food, max 18g carbs, KETO rocks!
> 
> Today weighted in @73.7kg & 10% BF, lets see where will I be this Saturday. I more likely will leave my carbUP for 1 day a week on Sunday, or start late Saturday, so I dont OverCompensate on glycogen.


I was wondering what happened to all your pictures! Sorry your day was so bad yesterday. Chin up!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How much longer for your cut!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

So happy you are enjoying the TRT experience already IM! How many calories are you taking in, particularly with all of that cardio, are you at a huge deficit?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> what-UP internet!
> 
> Weird observations, while my blood pressure remains the same, I can clearly say that my metabolism has greatly improved, the further I dive in to my TRT protocol the harder I find do Intermittent Fasting.
> 
> I have to fight myself against my will and my hunger cravings not to binge on anything or not to break the fasting window too soon... 
> 
> I also find my vascularity has increased dramatically compared to what it used to be before, and my general energy levels are like those of when I was young, stupid and super motivated... it seems I am getting what I was seeking for at last.
> 
> Fat burning comes easier every day with KETO diet now when on TRT but it happens to be difficult task to deal with. I feel I get greatly influenced by people and smells and looks of foods around me almost involuntarily, I begin to gaze and crave foods I usually dont eat, but I have myself under control...(for now)
> ...


48 hrs for Ketosis is good. When I have done it in the past it usually takes me 3-4. Do you use the urine sticks to test?

You sound like you are doing amazing and I am so happy for you!!!! ROCKSTAR! Love following your journey!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## TheTaxMan

Image not found or has been removed

Thats what i see on every pic  :Frown:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Looking great IM!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## TheTaxMan

Looking good buddy! Well done

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Life can definitely get in the way of one's goals  :Smilie: . Sorry, but if you don't mind, who is "her and the kids"?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

nice shape, good lines....time to beef it up!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Looking good IM. Something tells me your body is going to respond to this AAS lifestyle VERY well. Don't add those calories _too_ quickly.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> quick pic, thought I will keep this updated, it has been a while since I posted a pic.


 You are looking sexy!!!! Great job!!!

----------


## hammerheart

> UPDATED #1 main post, please read here: http://forums.steroid.com/members-cy...ml#post7172416





> E3.5D I am now taking 250iu HCG and 75mg Test-E


When are you going to have BW? I'm curious, we are on same test dosage, but I pin 250IU HCG eod (will soon switch to 100-150 ED).

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

A few weeks?? My lab returns them in a couple of days!


Eh I definitely lost size after two years of TRT. HCG has a t/2 of about 48h, pinning EOD is more advisable imho.

Last time I checked (via tape) my %bf was about 14, but I've gained a couple of pounds last month, due to inactivity. It's easily noticeable in limbs, expecially quads. I guess it's about 16 now.

About AIs... I'm having an hard time. I cannot stand E2 sides but finding the sweet spot is proving really hard.

Last time I got BW, I was pinning 150mg e5d, which drove tT levels above assay limit (>1350) and 6.25 exemestane eod. Non-sensitive E2 was 33. Unfortunately, sensitive E2 isn't available where I live, so I must be contented with a gross estimate. Given that non-sensitive assay overestimates E2, my guess is 33 is rather on the low side. I will ultimately judge on how I feel but probably a level of 50 is what to shoot for.

In june, I switched to 100mg TE e4d and ana .25 EOD. Felt more stable, but no big improvements. Recently, I've added HCG to protocol and I expect that to contribute to E2 levels. Now I have lowered test dosage to 75mg bi-weekly and plan to use the less AI I can get away with. 

Exemestane crash my mood, while ana seems to be a lil ineffective. Anyway, I will try the latter .25 every third day and test again in a couple of weeks, unless high E2 sides develop again.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

That's what I'm trying to do.




> Now I have lowered test dosage to *75mg bi-weekly* and plan to use the less AI I can get away with.


Just like yours.

Let's see where this protocol land my _through_ tT levels at. A reading again above >1350 it's inacceptable, but anything near the 1000-something would be ok. I would probably benefit from a lower dosage but I like to complicate matters, that's the way I am.

I don't have any experience with SERMs and don't plan to use any (unless I decide to do PCT anywhere in the future). Never actually liked them due to their nature of being mixed agonist/antagonist at the oestrogen receptor.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> I must have missed that part, my bad, speed-reading...
> 
> I dare say ignore your total T levels and look for freeT levels. if you can have your total T lets say ~600-700 mark but your free T around 25-30 mark at the same time - that would be the ideal, because your body only uses free T and not total. you may as well have 1000total T an have something like 9 out of 8-31 scale free T and suffer greatly from all lowT symptoms, thats my look at it


That's what happens with high SHBG, which I used to have. Thyroid hormones, low carb diet, SERMs, and E2 upregulates it, while aas can dial it down.

Last reading was 27, I'm targeting < 20.

Just like E2, the problem with fT is I can't find a lab providing a reliable, direct measurement, so...

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> what you really need is Albumin , SHBG and total-T readings and you can calculate free-T yourself here: https://www.nebido.com/tools/index.p...ree-calculator


That provides a rough estimation. Not as accurate as a direct measurement, especially for folks on exogenous T.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Love your avatar!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> thanks girl  its difficult to catch a good one, so its one of my favs
> 
> 
> I am halfway trough Chris Aceto's book on diet/all about fat, interesting read, and I am contemplating doing some cutting again before I go hardcore on my diet, Im hovering on around 11-11.2% BF and going nowhere, so from tomorrow Im gonna go 2-3 days ~ 200g of whey protein a day only, about 100g coconut oil a day with green tea and some dark quality choc, I find myself addicted to sugars/carbs just too much, I find myself guilty for not being strong where I must be, glad I noticed it 
> 
> I feel I may be loosing fat everywhere else but not stubborn areas and gaining some on these stubborn areas, hence BF% stays ~ same, but I am very veiny right now and I feel always pumped no matter what... its not bad but it makes me feel cautious about my diet


I totally get the wanting to cut fat. You look good! I love veiny.......such a good look!!!! So sexy when I see a man veiny.

----------


## hammerheart

> thanks girl  its difficult to catch a good one, so its one of my favs
> 
> 
> I am halfway trough Chris Aceto's book on diet/all about fat, interesting read, and I am contemplating doing some cutting again before I go hardcore on my diet, Im hovering on around 11-11.2% BF and going nowhere, so from tomorrow Im gonna go 2-3 days ~ 200g of whey protein a day only, about 100g coconut oil a day with green tea and some dark quality choc, I find myself addicted to sugars/carbs just too much, I find myself guilty for not being strong where I must be, glad I noticed it 
> 
> I feel I may be loosing fat everywhere else but not stubborn areas and gaining some on these stubborn areas, hence BF% stays ~ same, but I am very veiny right now and I feel always pumped no matter what... its not bad but it makes me feel cautious about my diet


Carb/sugar cravings? Someone is high in estrogen...

----------


## Mr.BB

> Carb/sugar cravings? Someone is high in estrogen...


Would say that happens when you dont eat enough carbs...

----------


## hammerheart

> Would say that happens when you dont eat enough carbs...


You might find it hard to believe, but sometimes I banter too!

----------


## Proximal

IM, what's up with all of this carb/sugar cravings? I thought you loved living the Keto - life. 10 weeks into using carbs again, I couldn't wait to get them out of my life, and did - back to veggie sources only, feeling much better.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> how do you know, can you elaborate more? I have no problem with my mood such as mood swings or depression/anxiety, no pains aches in my joints etc, I care to know why do you think so


Personal experience with unmanaged E2... without AIs I quickly develop those cravings.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Just checking in!!! Wanted to say hi and I am still here rooting you on!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> Ok I wonder if I can piggyback at it with going against my will and jamming on zero carb approach plus adding some serious volume on training  
> 
> I have no nipple sensitivity for last 3 days, but also, my strength had gone nowhere yet and its been almost 6 weeks in on my TRT.
> 
> for the most part I hope its not bunk gear and all I experience is a sides caused by HCG 
> 
> 
> if I found out after my labs that my gear is mega under-dosed or completely bunk I'd slap myself in a face so hard I'd need to call paramedics


Bunk gear? It seems a common pattern of thought before the very first bloodwork is made (me too!). 

I've opened my second TE vial this month, my body odor has gone nowhere since. Bunk gear??! ahahaha.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

They look like symptoms of good life to me man. Pimples can be due to some zinc deficiency and/or moderate E2 excess. Night sweats only happened to me with low t.

Not sure about sweating. Both progesterone (stimulated by HCG ) and E2 can increase temp set point in the hypothalamus. I have been having some trouble with "hotness" lately, expecially after introducing HCG. It's HOT where I live and at some point I felt like melting. 

I think I opened it last week of April, but I left over an ml in it. 10ml vials yes, those would last me about three months. Not sure if they are properly dosed, I will switch to another (UGL) brand in the future. I'm hoping to get hold of some b****n amps next autumn.

----------


## hammerheart

Ah, forgot it.

Progesterone and E2 combined can decrease the expression of 5-HT (serotonin) 2c receptor in the prefrontal cortex.

5-HT2C receptor activation is associated with hunger suppression. Drugs that antagonize the receptor (Pizotifen, fluoxetine) can increase hunger and lead to weight gain.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Well, I'm just dropping those wild loose thoughts, it may very well be good gear too, as I get boners every night/morning, hungry as a beast, oily forehead, sweating like a PIG - Im a cloud of rain when Im at the gym or at the cardio, fat seems burning easily even at 2x the amount of daily kcal that I ate for past few weeks, horny as a dog handful times a day every day for the past 2 weeks, hard not to think about sex... also last much longer at it and it seems I recharge quicker than ever before, have few zits/pimples coming here and there but not as much as at the beginning of TRT, have light nigh/morning sweats, more facial hair growth, and little more body hair growth but for the most part my beard is filling in and as before I'd shave once a week or most once a 4 days, now if I did that I would go every day or at least every other day... so I am no longer shaving and will be watching it filling in nicely, helps hide few spots too.
> 
> can you tell me what all those ^ symptoms sound to you like? can it all be from this low dose of HCG alone? I dont think so but what do I know until my labs..
> 
> when did you start your first vial? 
> 
> was it 10ml?
> 
> Im not even half way my #1'st vial yet, Id say if I had 10ml in it at the beginning I still have 6ml left in it, and it has been almost 6 weeks (14 pins)
> ...


I don't think those are from HCG (only one is maybe heat), I have been doing / using HCG for years and my brother (body builder) ran it with test and HCG does not produce those symptoms.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> True, I do have some hot-flashes out of nowhere durign the day, just comes like a lightning and I begin to wonder why my legs feel wet  then would subside within minutes, and in general I am no longer cold, like ever, I used to have cold feet and palms and usually feel chill no matter the weather...



I'm very acquainted with that...but my thyroid also played a role there. Never experieced hot flashes though.

The heat thing is great during wintertime, but in summer it turns to hell.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## NACH3

Looking good brother 

May I add a bit of advice on your back.... It's good but try moving it up in your rotation(in the beginning) and row your ass off / build that freaky thickness and your lats will have no choice but to go outward  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> I'm very acquainted with that...but my thyroid also played a role there. *Never experieced hot flashes though.
> *
> The heat thing is great during wintertime, but in summer it turns to hell.


I did after a cycle(during PCT) about 8wks after I was going thru Andropause (at least that's what the symptoms showed) but I'm no doc lol

----------


## hammerheart

> I did after a cycle(during PCT) about 8wks after I was going thru Andropause(at least that's what the symptoms showed) but I'm no doc lol


It's a vasomotor symptom, the same kind women going through menopause experience.

Just like the ladies, the cause is hypoestrogenism. There is a recent research (2016) supporting this claim.


I guess high progesterone could be another reason.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hope you are good! Just checking in on you! Great updated pictures!!!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Nope I am no doctor I just like to speculate a lot.

I'd try to split HCG 250IU three times a week. That will reduce progesterone and perhaps help with water retention too.

Some prog can have a diuretic effect by competitive binding at the mineralocorticoid receptor, but too much will have the opposite effect.

----------


## NACH3

AI after shot day, IM?! I'd try and wait till BW but two wks is a long time for results but I get how your feeling NOW! 

Obliques are starting shape up nice buddy!  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> It's a vasomotor symptom, the same kind women going through menopause experience.
> 
> Just like the ladies, the cause is *hypoestrogenism*. There is a recent research (2016) supporting this claim.
> 
> 
> I guess high progesterone could be another reason.


I've read this - sounds exactly like what I was experiencing...

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## NACH3

Sure will check it out brother!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Is it actual "hungriness" or more like cravings?

I haven't been hungry like for the last three years.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Your body/mind system is still adapting to the low carb regimen, imho.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Yep likely more than just one factor is at play.

Being that low carb makes it difficult to gain fat despite high kcal intake, the body has to work hard in order to convert fat/protein into actual energy for use by cells.


Sorry I wish I could advice better but my speculating ability is temporarily shutdown by stane abuse, it totally killed my focus.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

How about caffeine?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Don't you have any residual fat pad above glutes, or around the hips? Pinch the fat first, pin, then release before injecting.

I had to stop HCG because of the heat, temp is about 35° C here (or 100° F, whatever you fancy).

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

300 mg of TE comes with a lot of estro, and that means sides. Have you ever tried this amount before?

Two weeks is really the terminal life of TE, so return to usual protocol once back home.

A longer release ester is better idea. Some UGLs produce blends of decanoate/enanthate and also the very long acting undecanoate. In fact I have pointed the latter if I fail to get E2 issues straight with TE. I'm tired of AIs, not having a good time with them.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

I have been on Nebido more than a year, the problem with it was the protocol, 1g of test every ten weeks. A total failure; I'm never going that way again.

Eventually I will get UGL grade TU and pin 200-250mg EOW.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Yep 4ml amp/vial, 250mg/ml = 1g of TU.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

The oil quality is great, it's very, very *THICK* but pinning has always been a smooth experience, no PIP at all, also thanks to my GP skills.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Sorry to hear about your sub-q issues IM. Dumb question, but are you drawing and pinning with the same needle - I've just never experienced the pain. 

Your "playing" with nicotine? A bit of overkill there don't you think. I mean shit, it's not like we're all health conscious and all, but nicotine is a little much IMHO.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Regarding nicotine, going to disagree because it contributes to 1/3 of all heart disease in the USA. It's a strong stimulant and acts as a vasoconstrictor, both are tough on the heart. Of course this does depend upon the dosage and volume of your intake. Just thinking there's a better way . . . . . but again, its not like we all epitomize healthy living here  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## hammerheart

Nicotine is a very weak stimulant, it also acts as a cholinergic, now I haven't look into it but I doubt it acts as a vasocontrictor.

Are you referring to nicotine use or smoking? The latter is a different beast and WILL promote CV disease through factors other than nicotine.

----------


## hammerheart

> I have long experience with caffeine, a no go for me. 
> 
> Only works only for a short while and then crashes me hard, regardless how I try to treat sides. 
> 
> Although I could have green tea all day long which works different and I almost feel no benefict/effect/sides, but all in all, I try not to use it... maybe there's a better versions of caffeine and better ways of using it. 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Some people balance sides with theanine, an amino naturally found in tea. It doesn't possess the same anorectant properties of caffeine though.

----------


## Mr.BB

> but bro, how does 4ml of oil feels like, hows the PIP/discomfort after being injected with the kettle-like dose ??


I get more pip from 1 ml bayer testoviron than from nebido, maybe the lack of BA?

Dont think its very thick, had much worse UGLs.

Of course im used to pin 4 plus mls everywhere.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

> Nicotine is a very weak stimulant, it also acts as a cholinergic, now I haven't look into it but I doubt it acts as a vasocontrictor.
> 
> Are you referring to nicotine use or smoking? The latter is a different beast and WILL promote CV disease through factors other than nicotine.


And you would be incorrect. It's the smoking of tobacco that causes the lung damage. Nicotine is the addictive component to tobacco. It has a strong (but this is relative, dependent upon comparing it to coca-cola or cocaine) stimulant effect and is a vasoconstrictor - this is why it contributes to CV disease.

----------


## hammerheart

> And you would be incorrect. It's the smoking of tobacco that causes the lung damage. Nicotine is the addictive component to tobacco. It has a strong (but this is relative, dependent upon comparing it to coca-cola or cocaine) stimulant effect and is a vasoconstrictor - this is why it contributes to CV disease.


Do not underestimate the effect of smoking on chronic inflammation, that's another hidden factor contributing to CV disease.

----------


## Proximal

Simple: with a stimulant's effect you increase the rate and force of the heart's contraction and you then narrow the arteries in which it must pump blood through, making it work even harder still. Eventually you get left ventricle hypertrophy, which can lead to left ventricle insufficiency. Now if you want to add in peripheral & coronary artery disease, in that respect you are correct. 

I am also strongly against pre-workouts (drinks).

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Hey guys, sorry for the rant, feel better now I literally awoke from a nap. I swear, all of this test has made me want to sleep more - glad the cycle is coming to an end. IM, it's your thread, it really wasn't my place. Plus I shouldn't talk, you should see how I cope  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Buzzarro, nice trading posts with you! I really enjoy reading what you put up around the forum - wonderful knowledge!

Keep up the great work IM - take care guys  :Bbsmile:  !

----------


## hammerheart

> Well, I have net sharp 3000kcal today, little high on carbs ~75g of which ~40g fiber, ~150g proteins and ~200g fats, feel great, I dont feel my heart rate increase while on nicotine, maybe Im just not using too high of a dose, all I used today was ~2mg worth... all I can say hunger suppressing effects are powerful and prolonged. I usually ran about 2-8mg a day depending on my mental states, when I was too hyped and stressed out it calmed me down, when I was all down and depressed or lethargic and sleepy it brought me back to surface of social coexistence and brightened my day allowing me do my own research further in to myself finding reasons and ways out of the dark, which I have succeeded in and hence it was just a temporary crutch for me. Its been almost 6 mounts since last time I used it, and only now when had hunger issues, I could not underrate the potential of nicotine hunger suppressing effectiveness, works almost like magic, not only mentally sets you in the way that you're no longer hungry, but also physiologically, long storey short - I dont condone anyone using it, it works for me like magic, if anybody interested for it or against it, please do your homework, your own research and decide for yourselves, I like it because I know what Im doing and if it didn't work, for the most part - I wouldn't be here today sitting talking to all of you guys, if not for nicotine effectiveness


Thanks for sharing!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Great that you are feeling well on aroma. Just be sure you don't overdo it, I did and I haven't recovered yet.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

6.25 EOD was enough, since coming off HCG . If you quit HCG yes it would be wise to drop exemestane too, but let bloods tell.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

The TU is probably the best option, if it will take two months off home. Not sure about PCT, but the testo caps are worthless.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

It depends on peak levels, if you hit levels over physiological range (like I did) then AI might be useful, but most of the time is not.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Looks discreet!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Nope I live in Apulia, southern Italy.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> Gotcha my man, good climate around there, should be visiting Italy and few places around in following months


Working or vacation?

In summer the climate is both hot and moist, which makes it uncomfortable. The rest of the year is great.

----------


## hammerheart

> 


How about hitting that chest hard? Personally I'd like a proportionally bigger chest (if I were you!).

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

The best pics yet IM. Damn, you are really looking good (NOT in that way  :Wink/Grin: ) - your delts and biceps in particular!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

I'm thinking the strength gains would be more dramatic for older dudes like that have been suffering from low test for many years and had been neglecting their training because of it. Then all of the sudden there's TRT and for some, even smaller doses of T kick in and it's back to the gym and OMG, look at the weights they're pushing. 

What-ever you're doing is working, way to kick serious ass!

BTW, my wife has been my savior regarding noticing changes. Just when I'm getting down on myself (like after looking at all of you guys on the forum) she'll remark on my changes. She's really amazed by my change with this cycle, really has kept me going.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

> I know exactly what you mean my man, I dont feel down ever lately but when I'm told something like that which I wasn't aware off, I get to re-think if Im getting results better than I could observe myself.
> 
> I dont like to compare my physique to anybody, I know we're all unique and I also know no matter how poor I may seem to perform, there are many guys who are so much worse than me and the same about like there are so many guys who dont even lift and are way better looking and have much better structures than I have trying to bust my ass with the weights...So I dont even begin, I know one for fact, thousand miles trip begins with the first step, and I have taken good few already, so its a matter of time now. However I do look up to some nice shapes and hard work put in the time to mature beautiful structures but then again, I dont have an idol per-say, but I do spot great arms on one dude physique, amazing legs on another, crazy chest on third and so on and on, I would ideally steal all of those that I like and install on to myself  in time of course given sincere-hard gym work, nutrition and life habits put in place I expect to see at least remotely similar results brewing under the fabric , in time, of course , in time.
> 
> I understand how amazing and fascinating would it be to see your own body take changes every day/week/month, drastic changes, some of those like guys that have amazing genetics and had put in so much good work + they then jump in to competitive level and dial in all the extra spices from "black-magic" compartment (yes, tren, oral, deca, ... etc) but I know its a short game with those compounds, maybe in the future if I have really nothing better to do, maybe, but I have other plans for now and I just cant see myself going too far too high in this BB lifestyle. I ideally want optimised physique that does not require 10meals a day and can be sustained via optimised nutrition and lifestyle long shot.


You've got an enviable state of mind my friend. I've come a LONG way with that myself but still get frustrated with the "comparing game". Hell, I've actually walked out of the gym in the past because I just looked at someone and said to myself "what's the point, I'll never get to that level, ever". 

This TRT has been an absolute God-send to me & although my cycle gains will pale compared to others (there I go again), I'm feeling it will be well worth it. I'm thinking (hoping) I just stay with test. Dropped the sermorelin because I think it just didn't do much and don't feel like selling my baby (car) to finance HGH.

Always nice posting with you IM, thanks!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> I am as of now seriously considering switching to Nebido type TRT, however, I know I dont have time to let my hormones crash so I could go to my GP once crashed to get avail of proper TRT nor I can afford possible mental side downregulation letting myself crash for that purpose, lots of life/business stuff is taking place and I need to be as stable as possible.
> 
> would it be wise to get myself some Sustanon and take a dose that would last me those 2-3 weeks etc so I could get few shots of Sustanon until I get sorted with nebido sourcing or TRT via GP?
> 
> Also thinking trying quit TRT (in the back of my head)for some time till I get my plans/trips/life/work more settle, this is just in the way of many things


Try hitting the GP now to check what's his/her mind about TRT.

I started with endo prescribed nebido but I am not going back at this point, local legislation makes it difficult even with a legit prescription to get pharma grade T. Even with all the downsides of UGL... remember when I said I crashed estro? It wasn't the AI; the last vial of TE is crap.

Luckily I still got some juice left in the old vial.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Sorry to hear. Unfortunately it seems they are retarded pretty much everywhere in the west.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Are you still on hcg ? Any weight loss due to diuresis?

Being short tempered is the most prominent low E2 symptom I experience. I get really, really angry.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Well that hcg dose shouldn't pull too much E2 from the testes, given the %bf and the TE dosage probably the aroma is too much for you, I'd stick to nolva and adex, if really needed.

You won't be facing these issues on TU as an AI wouldn't be needed, usually. I'd never inject the full 1g dose however.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Aromasin is powerful stuff and really I couldn't understand how it can be less dangerous than adex, if misused.

About TU, I guess the scheduling can flex according to your traveling needs - if staying at home, injecting EOW is probably more than enough - away for a month? Load 500mg in your butt and peace.

The spikes hugely depends on your physiology, if going consistently above range then you WILL aromatize a lot TU or not.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Drop the nolva then, it shouldn't make a big difference.

Even if you stop taking the aromasin , the body won't return to homeostasis in such short time. You will get a reading that doesn't represent neither your "basal" E2 nor what your current AI scheduling is landing levels at.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

This made me smile!





> Feeling cocky as hell, up in the clouds....

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

It happened to me too to have a nerve hit during a blood draw, but the (male) nurse removed the needle immediately. I like the guy, he's like almost 90 and draws are painless most of the time. No consequences. Perhaps yours is just inflamed, hoping for the best.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

How about the pierced nerve/tendon? How is it going?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Maybe it's just a cutaneous nerve, not the radial. Motor activity obviously irritates it. Hope you recover soon.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Try mk677 from a good source. Steroids and sarms didnt help me a bit, but this mk677 really fixed lots of my injuries. 25 mg ed for 2 months!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

That translates to about 1000 ng/dl tT and 68 pg/ml E2.

I guess these are "through" values ie. taken before injection? E2 sensitive right? 

tT si great but that E2 is more than twice over top ideal (20-30).

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Well the oestradiol ranges too suggests it is the standard assay. In that case it's probably about right.

Edit: Just noticed the FT3 value. It's sky high, your metabolism must be super fast. That explains the hunger, lol.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Mr.BB

Why the high prolactin? You need to follow up on this.

And you made some error on the free test calculation

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

I have no idea why your HDL is on the low side, sorry.

PRL could have been elevated due to low DHT before TRT and HCG thereafter. It's a minor elevation and I wouldn't worry if it stays there.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I have no idea why your HDL is on the low side, sorry.
> 
> PRL could have been elevated due to low DHT before TRT and HCG thereafter. It's a minor elevation and I wouldn't worry if it stays there.


How do you know his DHT was low? It was not tested. Yeah, it might be logical that it will be low, but still...

I kinda disagree with you on this one, yes it is normal for prolactinomas to have much higher output, still it can be growing and being responsible for his low T symptoms. Of course very long shot, but its worth checking IMO.

----------


## hammerheart

Growing? A prolactinoma of 2mm can output ten times the PRL levels he have. The issues he mentioned in the other thread are a more valid explanation for me... we both know PRL is inhibited by DA. 

21 ng/dl isn't enough for significant feedback inhibition, although tT levels would have probably lifted a bit by lowering PRL.

I wouldn't absolutely worry about a prolactinoma at this point. To mess with pituitary function they need to grow large into the macroadenoma range (>10mm).

I too have small, non functional microadenoma of about 0.5cm in diameter. It seems not to grow, for now...

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## kelkel

> Growing? A prolactinoma of 2mm can output ten times the PRL levels he have. The issues he mentioned in the other thread are a more valid explanation for me... we both know PRL is inhibited by DA. 
> 
> 21 ng/dl isn't enough for significant feedback inhibition, although tT levels would have probably lifted a bit by lowering PRL.
> 
> I wouldn't absolutely worry about a prolactinoma at this point. To mess with pituitary function they need to grow large into the macroadenoma range (>10mm).
> 
> I too have small, non functional microadenoma of about 0.5cm in diameter. It seems not to grow, for now...



My adenoma is exactly 2cm and pituitary is 6cm and never effected my prolactin, but it shut down my T to a 59 level (TT) and dropping.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Why the high prolactin? You need to follow up on this.
> 
> And you made some error on the free test calculation


You put range in 8.8-35 and the value is 0.991...

Too tired to mess with math now... need sleep... tomorow.. zzzz

----------


## Proximal

I'm trying to get a grasp on the numbers. Isn't the free T, like, very low?

BTW, very sorry to go off topic, but IM, what is the status of the forearm from the blood draw?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> My adenoma is exactly 2cm and pituitary is 6cm and never effected my prolactin, but it shut down my T to a 59 level (TT) and dropping.


That's what I meant.. compression elicited by the adenoma mess with gonadotropins secretion.

Usually the first hormonal axis compromised after the HPTA is the somatotropic. How's your natural levels?

Some will go into complete pituitary shutdown, but PRL is almost never interested.

----------


## hammerheart

Calculated free T is 27 ng/dl, looks within healthy ranges.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Free & Bioavailable Testosterone calculator

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## kelkel

> That's what I meant.. compression elicited by the adenoma mess with gonadotropins secretion.
> 
> Usually the first hormonal axis compromised after the HPTA is the somatotropic. How's your natural levels?
> 
> Some will go into complete pituitary shutdown, but PRL is almost never interested.



Relatively insignificant via GH serum testing alone. Haven't bothered to run an AST. I tend to run low dose on my own most of the time anymore....

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Grapes are underrated. Should always be present in a bodybuilders breakfast!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

> Weird... that juice squash killed great amount of craving and I can feel the bowel movements already... well its night time, gotta hit the bed now


The bowel movements are going to hit the bed?????? Hope not LOL!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Be sure you don't overuse the ephedra. I know it feels good, but stay too long on it and the receptors it works on will down-regulate. That means you will feel like crap without it, and it will worsen over time. Occasional use is fine.

----------


## marcus300

Take note of what bizzaro stated because he's right but well done and use it when needed.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Be sure you don't overuse the ephedra. I know it feels good, but stay too long on it and the receptors it works on will down-regulate. That means you will feel like crap without it, and it will worsen over time. Occasional use is fine.


I run for 3 weeks as part of the ECY stack and then break.  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protocol is 2 doses. I just do one about 1230 or 1 in afternoon. It robs me of my appetite so I would never eat.  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

> I run for 3 weeks as part of the ECY stack and then break.


How much do you manage to lose?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

I can't even properly split the pill into quarters.... I'm awaiting lab results for 75mg e3.5d, if E2 is on the high side lowering test is my way to go. Tested for DHT also.

Do you have any thoughts about the talk I was having with marcus (HIT thread)? I have to carefully weight the cons (gear availabilty, genuinity, long-term outcomes) provided it yields any benefit as it might do not. I'm so tired of feeling this way from TRT  :Smilie:  my real question is: _what would you do if you were in my boots?_

I'll check bloods first to see if there is any substancial room for improvement, then decide.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

Yes it makes perfect sense.

I'm on 150mg weekly now, if levels are on the high side I will lower it to 100mg, split to bi-weekly IM.

I don't really fancy Subq, neither pinning more than 2x week. 

I'm not feeling any estro sides on 75mg biweekly, maybe some pimple here and there, not sure if estrogenic, even. What I think is best is adjusting tT levels according to E2, but I cannot get the sensitive assay, so what i can do best is judge by feel.

With Nebido I felt better around the 1200 ng/dl, or upper range mark. At 800, I didn't have enough E2, not sure if it would be the same for TE (due to faster ester cleavage). I'm not going back to TU as it took almost a year to feel some (minor) improvement, SHBG stays high on it, and I'd need another compound to dial it down.

As levels get lower, so do sides, but symptoms don't improve overall, that's the problem. 

You cannot compare 500-600 ng/dl on exogenous test with natural levels, as the testes release other steroids on their own (E2, DHT). It seems to all boil down to the ratios, T/E2 or DHT/E2. Perhaps my body only knows how to sapiently manipulate these in order to feel great, but that function is lost, and I must make up for it.

I'm curious to experiment with different compounds. I've pinned as low as 50mg of primo and that reversed the low muscle tone from TRT. It's a DHT-derivate, but works differently from endogenous DHT, has higher AR binding affinity than test while displaying lower androgenic power. It's also non-aromatizable and non-reducible, and lacks potential to be converted into neurosteroids. 19-nors are peculiar, as they are progestins structurally, and might lack some non-genomic actions of androgens.

I've ordered DHT bloods but in fact I don't know how to interpret it as while normal it might be still a problem for me, and many odds point to it.


There is one thing I'm sure though, and that is I'm sure I will sort out this mess, one day...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hi there friend! You are looking incredible. Ephedra huh? Haven't seen that stuff in years. I honestly didn't know it was around anymore, pretty naive of me. I used to love that stuff for the energy!

So i ended up getting sick again, but I am actually 100% finally! After a month of walking pneumonia. It was blah. My body felt better for a perioud of time but then shit out on me again. Finally back up and running!!!! Missed you!!!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok i was wrong. Good genes also i think. But u talk too much. deal with it  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

:Aaokfucktard:  .....

----------


## hammerheart

> bloated as fuck


You think that is bloated? I must take a pic of my belly when distended...

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Whatsup people of the web! Another gorgeous day, going trough some thinking and planning, alot to reflect on... Life is interesting environment to deal with  Had my third subq pin today and well it almost feels like Im feeling just all so passive during the span of the last 6 days... I think my subq absorption ratio is some way messed up.. Past 4 weeks began having acne on stomach/abs area and more on my back and neck, but my abs area is something thats is worrying me. Also came to conclusion that I must change around my training routines, as nothing I did really worked for the past 2 months aside from getting leaner... So will start isolating individual body parts and working them real hard, which will be every day training, doing the most remote body parts every day, one body part a day. Interesting observation, in 14+ weeks I had gained zero strength over any of my lifts, and my endurance had decreased drastically compared to pre-trt endurance. Yes I still progress same minimally as I did before or even worse, maybe 1-2kg extra in lifts over the past 3 months... And my bloodwork has showed supraphysiological serum tT and fT levels so I felt I should have gotten at least some slight boost in energy lifting weights, other than just wanting for more pussy and getting few more hair follicle on my chest...  am I lacking some androgen receptors or what is up... Time for investigation


Good morning and happy Friday to you!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## hammerheart

What brand is the pharma test? Is it norma?

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Hey IM, how ya doing????

So sorry, sucky time of the year for me - haven't dropped by in a long time. 

Hope all is very well IM!

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

All good - it's the rough time of the year for me, but it's about over.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Mr.BB

So, thats like a mini-cycle?  :Wink:

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## Proximal

Hey IM, so it sounds like you're liking this mini-cycle. Think my next one will be a lower dose, believe the 525 was wasted on me. Going to see if less is more.
Hope all is well, sorry for not checking in more regularly. Peace to you, beast.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hey IM, so it sounds like you're liking this mini-cycle. Think my next one will be a lower dose, believe the 525 was wasted on me. Going to see if less is more.
> Hope all is well, sorry for not checking in more regularly. Peace to you, beast.


Try different compound Prox.
You may find others that dont have bloating effect of testosterone . Its not like you are damaging your hpta

----------


## hammerheart

The bloating from testosterone is horrid indeed. For me it's a reality even at TRT doses. 19-nors might only negatively impact gastric motility if you go high in dosage, while DHTs shouldn't affect GI at all, but those don't make much of mass gainers.

----------


## Proximal

> Try different compound Prox.
> You may find others that dont have bloating effect of testosterone. Its not like you are damaging your hpta


Thanks BB, have had this on my mind for a while, particularly after reading so many posts by you guys in the HIT thread. The bloating wasn't intolerable to me, I just thought I'd have some larger visual gains. If I go this route I hope you and the HIT guys won't mind some PMs, because I will in completely unfamiliar territory.

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------


## InternalFire

delete

----------

